# Cincinnati/Northern KY Gamers Wanted



## Blucher (Nov 20, 2004)

D&D 3.5 edition campaign seeks additional players.  We play weekly, every Sunday afternoon on the campus of Northern Kentucky University.  We run a fun, clean game of high fantasy and swords & sorcery with an emphasis on action and character development.

Contact Joe at g_blucher@yahoo.com


----------

